# plow operater needed/ n-east mass



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I could really use someone to run one of our plow trucks. Exp needed w clean driving record and license. If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

where in MA?


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lowell, Billerica etc... merrimack valley area


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*Lowell/Billerica area*

Hello,

I'm in Lowell and I'm more than happy to help out.. This winter I'm using a brand new 500cc 4x4 4wheeler.. works incredible, clean finish, small and safe for walkways sidewalks and driveways.. I dont have many accounts so I am readily available...Unfortunately I don't have any experience plowing with a truck as u recommended, but I can definately get the job done!

Thank You

Hayden
978 833 2887
[email protected]


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry bullit, thats a little out of the way, but if anyone is in need of work around walpole,dover, holliston, ashland, millis, medway ect, please let me know, thanks again


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

*i am in norwood*

i am in norwood


----------

